# Meldung von Homesite: Code ab Version 4 verworfen



## Marja (7. November 2004)

Hallo liebe User, bin noch ein Anfänger bei HTMLund arbeite mit dem Editior aus Dreamweaver MX 2004. Nun  wollte ich mit <u> </u> einen Text unterstreichen was mir als Fehler gemeldet wurde "Code ab Version 4 verworfen". Kann mir jemand sagen, wie der richtige Code lautet und welche Codes sich geändert haben. Weiß jemand, wo ich andere neue Codes finde? Ich danke euch für eine Antwort. LG, Marja


----------



## Edemund (7. November 2004)

Ich würde das Ganz nicht mehr mit html sondern mit CSS machen. Informationen dazu gibt dir http://de.selfhtml.org


----------



## Marja (7. November 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort. Es ist nur so, dass ich an einem Kurs mit Tuts teilnehme, da muß ich mich an diese Anleitungen halten. War aber trotzdem nett, dass du mir geantwortet hast. LG, Marja


----------



## AlexSchur (7. November 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/elemente.htm#u 

kannst ja mal hier gucken.


----------



## Marja (7. November 2004)

Hallo Alex, danke für deine Antwort. Leider bekomme ich unter dem Link auch nur den Code bis zur Version 4.01. Komisch, es muß doch irgendwo der neue Code für "Unterstreichen" zu finden sein *ggg* LG, Marja


----------



## Karl Förster (7. November 2004)

Der Code <u> geht natürlich zum Unterstreichen von Text. Dreamweaver ist nur standardmäßig darauf eingestellt dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass solche Formatierungen veraltet sind bzw. bereits ausgemustert wurden. Alles geht in Richtung CSS. Sicher werdet ihr dieses Thema in dem Kurs noch ansprechen. Wenn nicht holt euch einen neuen Tutor ;-)

Mit CSS lässt sich ein unterstrichener Bereich so festlegen:

```
Das nächste Wort ist <span style="text-decoration: underline;">unterstrichen</span>.
```


----------



## Marja (7. November 2004)

Die nächsten Lektionen beinhalten CSS *ggg*  Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt beruhigt wie ich das Probs lösen kann. Ich danke dir vielmals. LG, Marja


----------



## redlama (8. November 2004)

Ansonsten kann man Text mit HTMl auch so unterstreichen: 
	
	
	



```
<ins>Text</ins>
```

redlama


----------



## Marja (8. November 2004)

Ich danke dir! Das muss ich gleich mal versuchen. LG, Marja


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann man Text mit HTMl auch so unterstreichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf keinen Fall! Das ins-Element gehört zu den logischen Elemente und ist eine Änderungsmarkierung. Daher sollte es nicht zu gestalterische Zwecke misbraucht werden. Zur Gestaltung von Webseiten ist CSS vorgesehen.


----------



## redlama (8. November 2004)

Oh, das habe ich nicht gewußt.
Hatte einen unterstrichenen Text gesehen, wo das verwendet wurde. :-(

redlama


----------



## Marja (8. November 2004)

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen bedanken, ihr seid wirklich nett. Inzwischen bin ich bei  CSS angelangt (der Tutor wird nicht entlassen! *ggg*) und habe gelernt ein Wort zu unterstreichen
<span style="text-decoration:underline">. LG, Marja


----------

